# Generator Interlock Kit for GE Load Center



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Why do you think it is upside down? Is it bottom fed? Are the electrons leaking to the floor?


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

The issue I have is the interlock kit plate I need slides up and down so my question is since the panel is inverted the will the plate be difficult to engage/disengage.



http://www.geindustrial.com/publibrary/checkout/DET393?TNR=Application and Technical|DET393|generic


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

If it is designed for the loadcenter you have it should work fine.


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

OK..................great. Thanks for the response as this is more in line with my wallet.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait! Please post a picture of this panel.


----------



## dcsc62 (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site and after looking around I think this would be the best place to find an answer to my question. After this resent storm I find myself looking to install a backup generator to my house. Here is my problem, I would like to install an interlock kit to my panel box but haven't been able to find one made by the same company. I have a GE panel box TM2020C PowerMark Load Center 200amp installed in the 90's. I did find one kit from Interlockkit.com but thought $150 was alittle steep. Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi JV.............. Ok, I will post a picture of the panel in my home and also the GE interlock provided for this load center. My only thought was since my panel is inverted and looking at the picture of the GE interlock on their fact sheet, that it slides up and down horizontally to lock out either the main or generator breaker. 


http://www.geindustrial.com/cwc/Dispatcher?REQUEST=PRODUCTS&pnlid=7&famid=16&catid=9987&id=gik


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

jetmakr said:


> Hi JV.............. Ok, I will post a picture of the panel in my home and also the GE interlock provided for this load center. My only thought was since my panel is inverted and looking at the picture of the GE interlock on their fact sheet, that it slides up and down horizontally to lock out either the main or generator breaker.
> 
> 
> http://www.geindustrial.com/cwc/Dispatcher?REQUEST=PRODUCTS&pnlid=7&famid=16&catid=9987&id=gik


That panel was probably inverted so it could be fed from the bottom. It is NOT upside down.


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

So brric. I trust your judgement that the panel is not inverted. I am posting an updated link to the interlock I think I will need for my panel. Why I say "I think" is that particular interlock slides up and down horizontally which is what I will need to lock out the generator breaker. That pic in the link shows the box with the Main at the top of the panel. So if I mount the interlock exactly as shown in the picture this should work. The breaker I presently have at the 2-4 position is a 60 amp double pole service disconnect to my workshop, which is a separate building. I will have to move that breaker as that is the position the generator breaker must occupy for the interlock to work. Thanks for helping me on this...




http://www.geindustrial.com/publibrary/checkout/DET393?TNR=Application%20and%20Technical|DET393|generic


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

As long the main breaker handle move right to left ou left to right that type of main breaker is not a issue with postion at all and with the interlock kit it should work in there.

However let me give you a head up real quick some Inspectors will frown on interlock kit ( not all will frown on it but few will say it is ok per manufacter specs plus UL listed ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

The interlock plates that slide, like the one in the link you provided, work fine whether the panel is mounted with the main breaker at the top or the bottom. Correctly mounted, it will slide freely. Just make sure you get the correct one for your panel.


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the good info folks. I checked with the electrical inspector for our town and he said he's okay with the interlock as long as it is made for my specific panel...................so that's good news for me.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi,

Newbie here... have tried to do my own research, but failing. Goal is propane powered generator feeding main panel via Interlock. I'm having trouble finding what could be compatible Interlock kit. I think I may have it, but thought I'd see if any experts here could confirm before I spend $$$

My Panel is labeled as: GE Powermark Gold Loadcenter, Type 1 Indoor
Cat #: TM32FC
Use with: TM3220CCU or TLM3220CCU

I've found this...
http://bitly.com/VMCxNV

and this...
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...d=ge+interlock+kit&storeId=10051#.UJcvDoXjz0M

and this...
K-8310 on http://www.interlockkit.com/genelecmain01.htm







*Kit K-8310*

It looks right, but it's hard to tell. On my panel, it's 2 1/8" from bottom of main breakers to top of regular circuits. (Might just barely be 2 1/4" There's a small lip on the first circuit so it's hard to tell. Looks like Kit K-8310 is the right design.) Same with the one from GE, though I haven't found a vendor yet, unless this is the same product that Home Depot is showing, though the model number THQLLX1 seems right, the look seems subtly different.

Here's a pic of panel:









Any thoughts from folks? Happy to post final outcome once I have everything all hooked up, but for now, just want to get right parts and good electrician to put in for me.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

*GE Generator Interlock*

Scott................................... It looks like you can get the interlock at Home Depot. It is possibly the THQLLX4 instead of the THQLLX1 which I used on my Load Center. The THQLLX1 is for a Main Breaker that turns off/on in a horizontal direction, the same direction as the other breakers. Mine works great and is much cheaper than a transfer switch. Here is an updated view with the THQLLX1 interlock installed. Hope this helps. 

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...keyword=generator+interlock+kit&storeId=10051


----------



## Tenacious-T (Nov 9, 2012)

*Help Scott!*

I see you are right now heading down the same path with exactly the same main panel I have. What interlock ended up working for you? Eagerly awaiting your reply. 

Jetmakr, you work at Pratt? :thumbup:

Taylor


----------



## jetmakr (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Taylor,

I used the THQLLX1 interlock and it worked out fine. The determining factor is if your main breaker shuts off moving horizontally the THQLLX1 is the one. If the main breaker moves vertically and the generator breaker moves horizontally the THQLLX4 is the one you need. Worked great and is sooooooooooooooooooo much cheaper than a transfer switch. 

Pratt.yep. retired after 42 yrs..............


----------



## Tenacious-T (Nov 9, 2012)

*I don't think your recommendation works with all GE panels*

:no:, I think your THQLLX4 solution only works with GE TSM415 or TSM420 main panels though I'm not completely sure. Unless someone tells me these interlock kits are rather universal I don't think it'll work for my and Scott's TM3220CCU or TLM3220CCU main panel.

Congrats on making it 42 years with the eagle! :clap:


----------



## cheyenne (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been down the same path this thread is about. The THQLLX4 is for meter main panels. The main is vertical throw and the sub-breaker beneath is vertical throw. GE does not have an interlock kit for MB Goldmark panels that are vertical main throw with branch circuit horizontal throw as the original poster shows in his picture. You'll have to go with the product by Interlockkit.


----------



## speedster1 (May 13, 2009)

jetmakr said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Looking into getting a backup generator for my house. I have a GE PowerMark Gold 200A service and notice that they sell a generator interlock kit instead of using a transfer panel. I am wondering if I have a problem because the electrician who installed my panel put it in upside down. Any advice would be appreciated.


I have the exact same panel and I'm also planning on buying the interlock kit. 

A couple of year ago I got an interlock kit for a Square D QO breaker box for practically nothing on clearance at Lowes. I still have it. I wish I knew someone that would trade a GE interlock kit for the QO kit I have.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

Tenacious-T said:


> I see you are right now heading down the same path with exactly the same main panel I have. What interlock ended up working for you? Eagerly awaiting your reply.
> 
> Jetmakr, you work at Pratt? :thumbup:
> 
> Taylor


I still haven't done this yet. Storm took down a fence so even with insurance, I'll be out of pocket quite a few $$$ to fix that. So genset, etc. may have to wait until Spring. You know... after the winter when I would most like to have it handy. : )


----------

